# Used Tool Store... New Website: Feedback Please



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

I just finished the new website for our tool shop "Drew's Used Tools."

Let me know what you think. Functionality, look, etc.

Thanks!

DrewsUsedTools.com


----------



## ChrisBabayco (Aug 25, 2007)

Looks pretty good- I'm not crazy about the "Open 7 Days a Week!!!" banner that follows your mouse on the homepage, but hey, now I know that you are open 7 days a week…


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Blake, it looks good. But I have to agree with Chris about the banner. You learn to ignore it after a few seconds. I navigated around the site without any problems.


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

Good job Blake, website is easy to navigate and looks interesting. I'll be stopping by next time I'm down.
I agree with the "tag aglong banner" on the mouse though, I have always found them to be distracting.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I agree with the open 7 day trailer.

But I see you got you website in as a link. But not LumberJocks.


----------



## whit (Jul 6, 2007)

Well, Blake, so far, you're 5 for 5. That banner is REALLY annoying. Otherwise, looks good.

Whit


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Website is great but the trailer following the mouse is annoying.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm with the others on this one. Good site. The trailer gets old after about 2 seconds. A major distraction. Good luck with your store.
- JJ


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Cool looking website.


----------



## rejr (Jun 24, 2008)

+ whatever on the banner…

I'd check with the manufacturers about using their logos if you're not an authorized dealer (for new product) of that brand, most (if not all) are pretty picky about that.

I'd at least try a version with a light background and dark print. Centered font looks more like headlines than text.

Maybe try breaking up the block of text with some of the pictures (or v.v.) Maybe a two column look. The pics seem grainy, maybe knocked down too much?

They do provide a good idea of what is available.


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

If you want an honest critique, the website looks a bit amatuerish. A proffesional website should be pleasing to the eye, have intuitive navigation and no distractors. In the WWW if you don't grab the customers attention and show them what the site is about in the first few seconds, they will leave.

First I have to echo everyone else… The Cursor Text needs to go. Black backgrounds are good for video game websites, band websites etc.

I would recommend a lighter color background with a contrasting text color which is easy to read on multiple color settings. Check out this website for suggestions on color combos. http://www.colorcombos.com/index.html


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Well….... you did say "let me know"... I think there are some good suggestions here. Professional is the key.
- JJ


----------



## pickles (Jan 20, 2009)

looks god +1 on losing banner


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

I didn't even notice the banner thingy. I was hoping to see some used tools for sale. I wish we had a store like that here in Idaho.


----------



## Nils (Oct 27, 2007)

Blake - I'm happy that Drew's now has a website! I agree that the mouse thing is annoying. Regarding the color and whatnot - I think the site is kind of charming, like the store is. You're not a big corporation; it's a mom and pop operation and I think the website is suitable for that. I'd suggest that for your target market, you'd be better off focusing on content (like tool listings, and making sure the Specials page is kept up to date) than beautifying the site.

Also, make sure you're paying a bit of attention to search engine optimization so the site will show up on Google, at least for searches like "Santa Cruz used tools" and "used tools Bay Area". For that matter "tools bay area" - forget about "used."


----------



## Davesfunwoodworking (Oct 16, 2007)

Not bad. Looks like you guys have a few tools. I would like a list of all the old hand tools you have. I am always looking for good old hand tools. Planes and spokeshaves you know old woodworking tools.


----------



## Praki (Jun 17, 2007)

Agree with previous comments on getting rid of the tag-along cursor text. Tone down the colors and make it look less busy. I would put usability and content first.


----------



## DannyBoy (Oct 26, 2007)

Yeah, get rid of the mouse banner…


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

I think you have already got the message - get rid of the banner attached to the mouse.

The site is easy to navigate and looks really good, but I do not think it does justice to what the store really has to offer. When I spent an hour or so in the shop, whilst waiting to meet with you last year, if I did not have a restriction on my baggage allowance on the plane, I would have bought half of the store. It is an "Aladdin's cave" of goodies, from the simplest of tools to the more exotic and specialized - I think that message is missing.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

When did they install a stop light at Winkle? I dont remember it, but i'm sure its better for business. The light wasnt there as far as I remember when I was living there


----------



## ferstler (Oct 5, 2008)

Man, I love that moving Open Seven Days a Week trailer. It is like a little video game. Nobody else I have scoped has anything like that. Keep it.

Howard Ferstler


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

" %5 OFF
ENTIRE PURCHASE " 
You might want to have someone proof read the text before posting it . Nothing says amateur like misspelled words or misplaced numbers . I like the mouse banner as it is only displayed on the home page and how long does anybody stay there ? It's not like there is anything to do there except go on to the buttons that you're interested in . Maybe if you READ from RIGHT to LEFT the banner might be an issue for you , but other than that it doesn't get in the way . I also like the dark background because it is easier on my eyes and helps me focus on the subject that I really want to see .Less eye strain is a good thing : )


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

Well, I wanted to swat the red letters following me (novel but annoying). It's a good basic website, easy to manuever. I like the black background but you could add a hint of color on the white lettering to tone it down a bit, so it won't be so glaring. Something subtle like "9C9F84".

On the "Buy, Sell, Trade" page I would like to see the photos in a less cluttered layout and each one could link to a page with more photos or info. Since the inventory changes frequently, I'm sure it's hard to post many items for sale, so a good, clear photo is appreciated. (The collague is nicely done, but too busy for me.)

I like the photo layout as seen on the "Specials" page. They are clear and easy to look at. The font is a bit too large. I'd like a bit smaller font so I can read more on one page, yet still see good clear letters. I feel like I'm an ant reading a billboard. Otherwise it provides good, simple info.

Hope this helps.

It looks like a fun place to visit. How about some photos of the antique tools? We can drool over them and get our keyboards messy.


----------



## cpt_hammer (Dec 18, 2007)

I wish I could look at it, but my company blocks it. Darn Firewalls!!!


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Uh huh huhu huhuhuh….Winkle avenue! I agree with the others the cursor banner is annoying. Other than that it is pretty decent, but a little basic…looks like it was put together by the owner! I like the pictures of the doggies with the employees…is Cowboy your dog Blake?


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Liked the map link (its about 1900 miles from me to your store). Wishing you success with the new web page.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Ok, ok. The banner is gone… sheesh.

And by the way… I AM an amateur.

Thanks for all the other comments and suggestions. I'll be looking into all of them as options.


----------



## reluctant (Feb 13, 2008)

A few other comments. The jpgs look blocky, maybe due to the way they were compressed? Also you are allowing users to browse your directories (sitebuilder/*, navigation_bars/*).


----------



## glennl (Jun 20, 2008)

I would try to break it up so that a prospective buyer can "zero in" on the type or "category of tool" trhat they are looking for. For example: Sperate "Hand Tools", "Power Tools", "Shop Equipment", "Stoprage", etc.

If its too hard to shop - the customer won't stay!


----------

